# LAST DAY MARTIN



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

ONLY HAVE A FEW MIN'S BUT LIKE TO SHOW YOU GUYS MY MARTIN--TODAY WAS THE LAST DAY OF PINE MARTIN SEASON AND THE SECOND TO LAST TRAP HAD MY MARTIN--REAL POOR LUCK THIS YEAR---WARM AND RAINY WEATHER THIS PAST WEEK THE CRITTERS WEREN'T MOVING MUCH. [ALSO FULL MOON] ANYWAYS EVERY TIME A MARTIN OR FISHER DID MAKE HIS ROUNDS THERE WAS A WEASEL OR A FLYING SQUIRREL IN THE SETS---REALLY THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO BE SKUNKED THIS YEAR---THE SET I CAUGHT HIM IN HAD A WEASEL IN LAST CHECK AND MARTIN TRACKS EVERY WHERE. THE MARTIN PULLED PRETTY HARD ON THE WEASEL WHEN IN THE TRAP PUTTING SOME TEETH HOLES IN HIS NECK BUT THIS TIME THE ROUND CONI CAUGHT HIM INSTEAD-----TAKE A LOOK---SB------i'VE GOT TO GET TO SKIN'EN BUNCH OF CRITTERS IN THE SHOP


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

ANOTHER


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Skip. It's good to see you're still gettin' after them although it looks like something to a patch of hair off your chin.....


----------



## AKtrapper (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice Catch!

Kind of cool to see a different variation than the newspaper box or flowerpot, as well....









Have fun with the skinnin'


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. Skip, hard to get real serious with such a short season.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can some time in the future take a close up of the face. Ive never seen a martin before nor a fisher. Good catch.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Skip.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Good catch Skip.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job SB.

How long is your season?


----------



## Laststep (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice job, i haven't gotten a chance to set a trap this year.....
Just too much going on. I know my priorties should be different, but can't turn down the work.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job SB!! Nice pics.


----------

